# Solved: Craig Netbook w/ Android 2.2 - connectivity??



## revbh

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58, AMD64 Family 15 Model 104 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1982 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305142 MB, Free - 253932 MB;
Motherboard: Quanta, 30EA
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Hi. I'm a techno-peasant who just bought a Craig Netbook w/ Android 2.2 (model # CLP281). My impression from the scanty manual included with the netbook was that it had a modem, so I could wirelessly connect to the 'net without buying any more equipment. I thought I could use my existing Verizon account to get online.

I need to keep my laptop for word processing and storing files, but want the netbook so I can get email and search the 'net with a smaller, lighter device.

The people at my local Verizon store told me I'd need a wireless hotspot to get online with the netbook. I know I'm ignorant, but that didn't make any sense as a "smartphone" doesn't need any additional equipment to get online.

How can I get online using the netbook? Can I only get online in places with public wifi (like a cafe or library), or is there any way I can use the netbook, by itself, to look at email/search the 'net?

ANY suggestions are very welcome. Many thanks for your time.

B


----------



## AtlasG

If it had a cellular modem in it, you'd have to go with the carrier it supported and pay a monthly fee just like you do with your cell phone. But I would be surprised if it had that. The only other type of modem is dialup, and that's definitely not wireless. Laptops don't usually come with dial-up modems any more.

If it has a wireless network card, then you can connect to wireless networks. You don't have normal DSL or cable broadband? If not, then you'd have to get a smartphone that supports hotspotting and a data plan that allows it. Or, as Verizon said, buy a hotspot device like they sell. 

Computers can't just magically "hop on" the internet. You have to have some kind of account and connection. Cafes and libraries pay companies for an internet connection that they share wirelessly with patrons.

Since you mentioned smartphones, they connect to the internet by using the carrier's network. Verizon's network supports data / internet connections, and the phones have technology built in to connect to those networks. Your netbook doesn't have that technology. That's what the hotspot device would give you.


----------



## revbh

THX, AtlasG. I admit to general ignorance about the computer machines. I thought that the netbook was equipped with whatever magic inhabits a cell or smartphone, and I'd be able to hitch it to my current data account. I have a Pantech modem which I plug into my rather elderly laptop.....but that won't work in the netbook as it has no CD ROM drive on which to download the software.

If I put the modem software on a flash, and thence into the netbook, would that work? That's probably a more advanced level of fooling with it than I'm up to, so I guess it's an academic question.

Many thanks for your help...It's appreciated.

Best,
B


----------



## AtlasG

What's a Pantech modem? Are there Android 2.2 drivers for it?


----------



## revbh

Look at "http://www.pantechusa.com/phones/uml290_4g_usb_modem." I plug it into my laptop (USB) and can get online nearly anywhere. It's part of my Verizon account.

I looked at the website and can't find anything about Android......But you're The Smart One. Your help is VERY much appreciated!!

Best,
B


----------



## AtlasG

That's not going to work with an Android netbook.


----------



## revbh

OK, figures.

I returned the netbook to the place I bought it......It's not worth all the fol de rol to see if it can run. I had it at a public library yesterday, and it couldn't find the library's WiFi and get online through that.

Maybe it's a defector.

MANY THANKS for your kind help. I really appreciate your time, talent, and smarts.

Best,
B


----------

